# whats a nice size



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

monitor or tegu that would require a tall cage

78" tall 
36"wide and depth

and if u have any links/caresheets

and any personal experiences

oh yeah and where to get oen?







that usually helps


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Death in # said:


> monitor or tegu that would require a tall cage
> 
> 78" tall
> 36"wide and depth
> ...


A pair or trio of Varanus timorensis would do very nicely in a cage that size.

Daniel Bennetts excerpt

I'm pretty sure you can get them from New England Reptile Distributors. N.E.R.D.

I've kept timors before, they are more of a display animal, not a monitor that is handleable. They tend to be shy until comfortable in their environment. Very arboreal they like logs with holes, vines and fairly high humidity. They are mainly insect and worm feeders, they will eat pink mice but it's not a very good main food supply. I fed mine primarily on crickets, discoid roaches (Blaberus discoidalis), earthworms, eggs and ground turkey. I got several clutches of eggs, about 7-10 eggs each time but only managed to hatch out a couple of clutches. The babies were no problem to raise and sold VERY well. 
How's that?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd go with Timor, black tree or ridgetail monitors.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

johndeere said:


> I'd go with Timor, black tree or ridgetail monitors.
> [snapback]848427[/snapback]​


Beccari have gotten very hard to get and none of the ridgetailed species are arboreal, so the height of his cage would be wasted.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks Bawb2u
i saw this guy that has wild ones for $125 each and i was thinkin of them or a roughneck.and im not looking for a handling one.all my reptiles are dispaly animal and i dont like to handle them that much and stress them out.how is feeding them.like how much do they eat.i have no problem with breeding crickets agian,even though they smell








and by me i can get mealworms,superworms,waxworms and earthworms


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Death in # said:


> thanks Bawb2u
> i saw this guy that has wild ones for $125 each and i was thinkin of them or a roughneck.and im not looking for a handling one.all my reptiles are dispaly animal and i dont like to handle them that much and stress them out.how is feeding them.like how much do they eat.i have no problem with breeding crickets agian,even though they smell
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is, almost all the timorensis you'll find will be wild caught, they aren't many people breeding them, so what you really want, is to make sure they have been treated for parasites. You will want to find a good reptile vet in your area and have a series of fecal floats done. If you can find them, get sub-adults, they will acclimate better. I only recommended NERD because I happen to know them and know that they Panacur and Flagyl 3 times before selling any wild caught monitors. I'm not a big fan of mealworms or superworms, they are all chitin and have no real nutritional value. I'd strongly suggest looking into breeding some type of roach, the Blaberus species are great reptile food and very prolific and every type of monitor I've had eat them like candy. A good supplemental diet is the San Diego Zoo's turkey diet Turkey diet
I'd recommend against a rudicollis ( Black roughneck) as they'll grow too large for the cage size you quoted. My personal all time favorite monitor is V. dumerilli, the Dumerils monitor if you want a monitor you can interact with but the housing requirements are a little different from the timorensis. Captive born dumerils are fairly readily available and are extremely mellow.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Are you only looking for lizards? Perhaps an arborial snake would be a nice herp to keep in such a cage. Maybe a Corallus canina?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Are you only looking for lizards? Perhaps an arborial snake would be a nice herp to keep in such a cage. Maybe a Corallus canina?
> [snapback]849097[/snapback]​










lizard only for this cage

and how about ackies?i herad they are great


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Tegus are an amazing pet....A bit messy if feeding mice or rats whole but still cool.
Just watch your fingers when doing stuff in the tank or enclosure.
I friend of mine had his finger broken in (3) placed when my 16" yellow tegu grabed his hand (with a leather glove on).
These lizards are the meanest reptiles, pound for pound, in my opinion.

This same tegu ended up breaking it's 35gl tank with it's tail and I finally brought it bback to the pet store after a year of keeping it....

I would do it again now that I know more but they've gone way up in price since.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> and how about ackies?i herad they are great
> [snapback]854025[/snapback]​


Thats a ridgetail monitor, same thing.
http://www.reptilia.dk/Krybdyr_vi_har_hold...sacanthurus.htm

I could have had a male and female pair of these for $400 last month http://centralcoastreptiles.com/priceblktreemonitor.htm


----------

